# 2pac look



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi im looking to get my body like 2pacs i dont know how to upload a pic but hes like a skinney toned guy.what sort of weight would i need to lift and i was thinking low weight high reps but not sure to start im 5.8 and about 9 and a half stone so very week. Thanks


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh and im 21 yeara old if that matters and does anybody have any recomendations for books on building muschle general fitness and food because i know next to nothing on this subject and would like to learn more thank you.


----------



## iiadrenaliine (Mar 23, 2014)

Dan the mann said:


> Oh and im 21 yeara old if that matters and does anybody have any recomendations for books on building muschle general fitness and food because i know next to nothing on this subject and would like to learn more thank you.


all that info is on here mate have a look through the sections at menu


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah thanks i just went straight im ive just seen the stickys


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Am sure Tupac only weighed 155lbs which is 11 stone, so you're not to far off bud.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol mate

seriously?

just get ur ass in the gym and start lifting until your happy with what you see


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

iiadrenaliine said:


> all that info is on here mate have a look through the sections at menu


this, read the stickies mate, and im 5ft8 too, but 9st seems very underweight :blink:


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

just have a look in the 2pac section


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Look at basic compound focused program like starting strength or stronglifts, learn the basics on diet from the stickys on forum


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Tupac was all about his chicken wings and big compound lifts.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Tupac Shakur was shot and killed in 1996 sadly.

As for books, this is the best book I know, particularly if you don't intend to use steroids:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brawn-Stuart-McRobert/dp/9963916317/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1397679919&sr=8-1&keywords=brawn+stuart+mcrobert

Light weights and high reps is not the way to go though. Stronglifts 5x5 would be closer to the mark (Google this), coupled with a good diet.


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I think im going to do the stronglifts 5x5 ill start of at like 15kg or something and just work up and read on here. Thanks


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Now those r the ambitions of a ridah


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Good idea to express your desired physique via the medium of a music icon. I'm after the Meatloaf look.


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

I dont want to be 2pac or whatever i just used him as an example of the type of body i want lol. I coulda said i want a body like my mate dave but then ya wudnt no what that looked like.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

It's imperative that you listen to 2pac only when lifting if you want to achieve his physique.

A wise man once said to me 'You are what you lift'


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

really :confused1:


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Indeed, I'm saying it's a good idea, and attempting a bit of humour at the same time. Clearly I failed


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dan the mann said:


> Hi im looking to get my body like 2pacs


Decomposed ?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Lose some weight, shave tummy ..... get massive wedgie - job done.


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

Nah mate u didnt lol.


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice pics yeah thats what i want not weak in skinney the way i am now and not to big were i have to buy new chlothes.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome thread.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

To get to the sort of body you have in mind you need to lose body fat and gain some muscle, the same as pretty much everyone else here wants to. You don't need to do anything different to get the look you currently want. Trust me, you won't start weight training and then accidentally find yourself with muscles bigger than you want!

Have you joined a gym or are you planning to train at home?


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

To be honest i was thinking that abit lol. I plan to join a boxing gym and do weight training at home i seen 20kg york dumbells on amazon so ill get them.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I want a body like biggie


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

It's a pretty dark tan though, I think I'd struggle.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone got any schematics for the Biggie Smalls look? Want to get as cut as him.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Dan the mann said:


> Nice pics yeah thats what i want not weak in skinney the way i am now and not to big were i have to buy new chlothes.


FFS "I don't want to get too big" lol

Trust me mate, it takes a lot more work than you think to get "too big"


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

sunbeds.mt2.repeat

personally id rather 6pack than 2


----------



## zacsky2 (Feb 20, 2014)

Dan the mann said:


> I dont want to be 2pac or whatever i just used him as an example of the type of body i want lol. I coulda said i want a body like my mate dave but then ya wudnt no what that looked like.


I know dave... great body


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dino, is that you?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just don't eat much, do drugs.. and sell guns for a living while preaching about love and peace. You will look just like him in no time


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just don't eat much, do drugs.. and sell guns for a living while preaching about love and peace. You will look just like him in no time


Plus a bandana


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

plus a nose piercing that i thought only girls had


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

PaulB said:


> FFS "I don't want to get too big" lol
> 
> Trust me mate, it takes a lot more work than you think to get "too big"[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Dan the mann said:


> To be honest i was thinking that abit lol. I plan to join a boxing gym and do weight training at home i seen 20kg york dumbells on amazon so ill get them.


If you want to achieve much at all at home you are going to need rather more than a couple of 10 kg dumbbells I'm afraid. You say you don't want to be weak. To get stronger in any meaningful way you need to be doing exercises like deadlifts and squats with heavy (to you) weights.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Bit of fake tan and one of his granny's hankys he'll be sound


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Bit of fake tan and one of his granny's hankys he'll be sound


Maybe get a child to draw the tats on with a ball point, I think that's what t'pac did.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

I bet ops gettin mad at these comments and listening to hit 'em up ... Good song though

prolly gona roll on yo ass yo wid sum of his niqqas they b tight yo (just 4 the lulz notsrs)


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Here's his actual self-written workout plan from prison (picture from the book Resurrection):










Strong.


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

Nah its funny lol.

Sorry if i offended any1 with the to big thing i know its really hard and takes alot of hard work and dedication.


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

Is that really


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Be diligent with bodyweight exercises and eat really low calories and you will get that look quite easily in a few months, providing you're not fat to start with.

Chins, push ups, dips, situps


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

Im white and 20 kg is heavy to me lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dan the mann said:


> Im white and 20 kg is heavy to me lol


I'll let you borrow my clock. Anyone can pretend to be black with a flava flave clock


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

This thread is funkin funny


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

Not entirely sure I'd want my body to look like a decomposing rapper


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

Are you for real op why the hell would you want to look like him

set your own goals and you could look ten times better than him

without being any bigger than him

get reading and training


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

Dan the mann said:


> Hi im looking to get my body like 2pacs i dont know how to upload a pic but hes like a skinney toned guy.what sort of weight would i need to lift and i was thinking low weight high reps but not sure to start im 5.8 and about 9 and a half stone so very week. Thanks


get thug life tattoed on your abs then id just live and die in la ,get drunk and smoke weed all day ,live your life as a thug ***** till the day you die ,tell your momma you appreciate her and you aint mad at her, tell that fat mother ****er biggie you ****ed his bitch ..do all that till the end of time and the gains will come brother


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Dan the mann said:


> 20 kg is heavy to me lol


What is heavy depends what sort of lift you are doing. A 20 kg dubbell set is two 10 kg dumbbells. You quite possibly won't be able to do a dumbbell curl with 10 kg, but you will be able to pick them up off the floor.


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

It was just an example i supose. Dnt worry when i get my record deal with dr dre i wont forget my home boys on here.


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

I probly could curl 10kg but jot alot


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

You're alright Dan the man, but Eminem is on the phone, wants to know why you don't want to be as jacked as him lol


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

I do i just think id have to buy new clothes mate


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

Any advice on how not to look like an idiot in the free weight part of the gym because ive never been in there before i usually just stuckt to machines wen i went to the gym years ago. Do u reckon if i asked somebody theyd give me advice on form or will they just tell me to get lost lol.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Still searching for my Biggie Smalls schematics.... But will settle for Rick Ross.


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

I actully prefer biggie to pac but i dont think biggie lifted lol. Look up party and bull **** good song brill flow.

Opps sorry about the swear word its just the song name


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

My local gym is 18 pound for unlimited gym swimming spa and atheletes track so im going to join that seems like a bargain. Was planning to make my own gym at home but to be honest its going to cost a alot more and with people around me i think id push myself that bit more.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> *Tupac Shakur was shot and killed in 1996 sadly.*
> 
> As for books, this is the best book I know, particularly if you don't intend to use steroids:
> 
> ...


What?!? He's dead?


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes mate shot dead in 1996 after a tyson fight in vegas. Case unsolved.


----------

